# 420 rancher advice



## roughneck97 (May 5, 2014)

Hey I got a 08 420 rancher and every time I take it through deep mud my steering starts jolting to the right hard so I was hoping for someone to let me know what would cause that


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

Cv joint??


----------

